# Show us your workshop!!



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

As-is, no cleaning up! Let's see 'em. I better not be the only one....

First pic: The actual work bench. Yes, the drawers are always open and I do most of my work on that glass block that I have no idea where it came from - but it's handy. The drawer-bin thingys do a good job of giving the illusion that I'm very organized - I'm not, in fact most of them are empty.

Second pic: My spray area. The white cabinet is full of the paint I use which is in touch-up bottles which screw right onto the airbrush thing. I keep three airbrushes plugged in to a manifold. One is general use w/medium needle/tip, another is sporadic use w/fine needle/tip which has its' own regulator/gauge and the third is for clear only - not sure if the needle/tip in that one is medium or large. I remember experimenting with it but that was a few years ago and I'm not going all the way down to the basement to check.

Third pic: The inside of the spray booth (that desperately needs to be cleaned). It's awesome and it's panels are 1/4" cork sandwiched within 1/16" aluminum plate. It's light as a feather but unfortunately never needs to be moved. The parts to build it were pretty much dropped in my lap - leftovers from some government project that a relative worked on years ago. The ceiling panel is plexiglass and the fluorescent light is outside of the box. Exhaust fans are regular bathroom vent fans - the only reason I have two is that I bought the lowest cfm the first time and it wasn't quite enough so I just added another.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

ok,here goes...nothing much,i don't have much space...


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Awesome set-up kraz!!! I could only wish for that kind of space!!! Sadly, my work space is kinda boring.. Even newbie's is more entertaining!! All I have to work with is this...










Painting has been temporarily shut down, as I have nowhere to do it (except on my desk, and I'm not doing that again!!) or on the slot table (not doing that again either!!!) and the basement is out of the question. I had planned on setting myself up with a booth down there, but one of the tenants in the house (my idiot sister in law) apparently is running a storage facility for her friends down there... couple that with the dust (unvented clothes dryer per the landlord) and the spiders and it's out of the question... 

UtherJoe


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

hey utherjoe!sounds like its time to do some spring cleaning!ie inlaws!i know how you feel,i have to do all my spraying outside,and i can't use testors 3502 or green putty when my wife is doing her daycare...i had a lean to shed i slapped together off the back of the house,but it collapsed from the huge snow we had this winter...alas,it's tough sometimes being a six year old trapped in a man's body!lol


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Entering the dungeon of doom....*

The back half (our half) of the basement isn't as bad as the other.. The problem is our half has the furnace and 3 hot water heaters... I don't need no "big KABOOM' situation!!! With all them heat sources, you would think the pipes wouldn't freeze... It's still cold as heck down there.. If I stand up, my head's between the floor joists. I'm constantly banging my head on something when I go down there.. 

I'll be patient and wait.. In the meantime, I'm finding other projects to occupy my time.. And I can always sneak in a Phhhssssssssst here and there.. I just can't do everything I want at once...


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

i know how ya feel.between family,wife's daycare,bands,bikes,dog,and childcare...you get the picture.oh yeah!and yardwork...sigh...but here's some fun i had the other day,setting up a semi permanent practice track in my office/workshop/music room/laundry room...lol!it's 6.5 by 3 and a tight squeeze at that!i like the 1/8 radius turns but i hate that its tyco...oh well a free
track is a free track!:thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Here's my little area for finalizing cars. The paint room is outback.  rr


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*current work area*

not a paintbrush in sight, as i am tuner/racer not a modeler


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

mking said:


> not a paintbrush in sight, as i am tuner/racer not a modeler


even the best paint jobs can wiegh 'em down,eh?:thumbsup:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

There will be NO pics of my workshop..............& thats a promise !
Just think in terms of what comes out !


Neal:dude:

PS it is said that even in chaos there is an order !


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

The inner workings of Krazcustoms.There are alot of excellent painters out there but Mike without question is the best custom painter in the land.Detail and application,the best.Mike painted about 150 Mercs for me ,it drove him crazy.He sleeps with air brushes attached to his fingers.Tom Stumpf


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

tomhocars said:


> The inner workings of Krazcustoms.There are alot of excellent painters out there but Mike without question is the best custom painter in the land.Detail and application,the best.Mike painted about 150 Mercs for me ,it drove him crazy.He sleeps with air brushes attached to his fingers.Tom Stumpf



Tom, now you know that kind of phrasing (and praising) makes me uncomfortable..... *DISCLAIMER* I am not the best. I do the best I can which is pretty good at most, and have no desire to compare myself to anyone. You must want something....

Oh, yeah! Speaking of which, I still have two of your cars left. One is done (the G.S.Vette) and the other ('55 Chevy) isn't. I finally came up with an idea for it and hopefully I'll get it done for the L.I. show. Where's the pic of YOUR workshop, Tom?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

krazcustoms said:


> *DISCLAIMER* I am not the best. I do the best I can which is pretty good at most, and have no desire to compare myself to anyone.


 
Well Kraz, since you are such a humble HO Customizer, I will accept your disclaimer. However, although I've never won one of your customs, I have bid on and looked at many of your jobs. I would have to say, your definitely one of the best. I can still remember one Mustang you did awhile back, pure sweetness. Drool just remembering the bod. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*This is an older picture and is a little messy-er right now...*

Well here is the workings of my Garage paint area. I miss the summer and painted up some bodies before it was over for some winter build up fun.

My favorite color is Candy Apple Red and yes I am a PAINT AHOLIC. Phsssssssssssssssssssssssssh all day, all night....oh yeah baby! Live to paint & paint to live. :thumbsup:



















Have been feeling under the weather the last couple of days. Stayed home from work today with a supply of Tums & Pepto near by. Will post up some pics of my basement build area here in the next couple of days.

Kraz you do super paint jobs & completely agree with you on doing the best that you can and not comparing yourself to anyone else. That is what Hobby Talk is all about. Everyone here on HT pulls off some very Kewl Custom slot car jobs. They are all a blast to LK at and at times even recieve in the mail in trade, Auctions or as gifts.

Bob...now everyone build more Custom slot cars please...zilla


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Bob,You are the " Master of Wierd."How do those strange characters come out of such a neat desk. Tom


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

Bob, Is that YOUR paint area or a picture of the store you get your paint from? Seriously, I am jealous of your organizational skills and anxious to see what the rest of your shop looks like. Get well soon!!!!

Thanks to all the others who posted pics so far also. It's interesting to see everyone elses' set-ups, albeit modelers, mechanics, or both.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*you have to keep them locked up...*



tomhocars said:


> Bob,You are the " Master of Wierd."How do those strange characters come out of such a neat desk. Tom












O.K. Tom I will show you were they come from. I can't just leave them in the garage you know. They could get out. I keep them locked up in our basement.

kraz,

I was thinking the same thing while looking at your paint area...NICE! Everyone elses spaces are great also. Yah got what yah got and build in it. Sounds like fun to me. :woohoo:

Bob...brb...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

*my mess*

radio up top playing Slipknot.........coffe cup, or at nights when I'm off the next day, Captn-n-coke, and just a slew of messed up cars everywhere.
The little cherry cabinet above is where some of the "just finished" cars go, so i can flirt with them for a few days, till they go to the display case in the basement.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Need to organize the basement much better...*

Ed,

The shelf idea is great and need to use that to get rid of all my clutter that is scattered all over the basement now. Thanks for the idea man.

O.K. here is my basement and yes I have a problem with putting stuff away. All of this has a reason but, not all of it is needed right now. It is very hard for me not to put stuff away as for fear that it will be forgotten.

Have gotten better lately and bought some cases for my extra bodies. I need to get organized so my basement can look more like a basement and not a storage area. Eds idea of shelves might just be the ticket. I could build some in our furnace room and then I could see all my stuff without it being all over the place. This just might work.









































































I think that this is enough stuff for a while now. Oh wait those AW S'Cool buses and then that is it...LOL

The 4 green tables used to be for my 1/32 Eldon 4 lane track layout. Need to clear them off to convert our 2 lane layout to a 4 lane layout. Hmmmmm if I can get track laid down on these tables there won't be any room to toss stuff onto them...YES!

Bob...this thread has motivated me to organize my stuff now...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Holy cow Bob!!! Your basement looks like a slotcar swapmeet!!! I'll take one of those... and one of these... and two of them... got anymore of them eyeball lollipops??? LOL!!! :tongue:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Holy cow Bob!!! Your basement looks like a slotcar swapmeet!!! I'll take one of those... and one of these... and two of them... got anymore of them eyeball lollipops??? LOL!!! :tongue:


dern Bob, I knew he was a zillionaire.
didja notice not one, but 2 autoworld spinning racks.......

Bob, the shelves where a great help, line up all the projects/future projects/i'm tired of this one, lemme throw it aside for a minute.
And at 3" deep their not really in the way at all, but keep cars in site.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*wrong board*

Bob...this man has got some stuff...zilla, What's up with the butt cracks on the wall??? I thought I was on the diecast board for a minute. I'd like to do some browsing in there. I see a bunch of goodies!!! RM


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

holy crap!how does the TM feel about all that?i catch hell if i buy the occasional car!must be nice,you got a helluva lot o' stuff..whew my eyes hurt just from trying to take it all in!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

You need professional help Bob!

hahahahahahahaha!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

I'd show mine but both cameras are buried under all the junk...lol...Bob what hours is your house empty? no reason just asking.. eheheheheeh


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*O.K. now all the slot building stuff goes in the tiny back room...*



Bill Hall said:


> You need professional help Bob!
> 
> hahahahahahahaha!



Yes I do...hahahahahahaahahahhaha :freak:

Well now thanks to this thread I am going to re-organize the slot room BIG TIME. The plan is to remove one of my 4' x 8' tables and put the 3' x 76" Las Zillas Speedway in it's place. Then remove my workbench from the end of one side of the basement layout and the 4' x 4' table behind it. Then....Oh man will just have to post pictures on Las Zillas Speedway This Saturday.

This is going to be a lot of work..........aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah 

Fletcher and I will be putting better lighting in the Furnace room and put our slot building benches & stuff all in there. We do have the space under the steps for storage. It is a cookie cutter area for sure but, it's our cookie cutter area.

The goal here is to get all the stuff off the slot tables and lay down lots more track. Remove the clutter from the room to make it look like a slot car room again. Maybe even have a place to set your drink down and a snack as well.

Bob...Why do I do this to myself (lol)...zilla


----------



## 4.3 ZOOK (Dec 22, 2008)

bob i like all that stuff but what caught my eye was the PBR neon sign..
i'm a slot car pozer i know...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*The Offfice*

My office looks about like everyone else's. I found an old desk at a thrift store which has the formica top. I added some paint and left over cabinet knobs. The sheves are just some painted boards screwed together. The right bottom shelf was to be temporary, but it still remains...Spray painting is done in the garage area or outside...The handiest thing, other than the Dremel, is the mag light...I also borrowed the TM's cookie tray, to catch all those rolling parts. Looks like the boys are on break...RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

*UnderDog race shop.*

Well, here's my deal. I've been working on bowties lately.










Rich :wave:


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

Randy and Rich, It's so weird seeing both of your wonderful "garages" in this context. For some reason I thought they would be much bigger, but obviously they don't need to be.


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

krazcustoms said:


> Randy and Rich, It's so weird seeing both of your wonderful "garages" in this context. For some reason I thought they would be much bigger, but obviously they don't need to be.
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


As Paul Harvey would say, "Now you know the rest of the story"!!! ... RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

krazcustoms said:


> Randy and Rich, It's so weird seeing both of your wonderful "garages" in this context. For some reason I thought they would be much bigger, but obviously they don't need to be.
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


I think Randy does have more scale square footage, and more cubic dollars.:hat:


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

hey ntx!you have a PM!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*What a mess...*

Well I took out My "Las Zillas Speedway" from our furnace room. The furnace room is now our workshop. Put up a bunch of lights, swept up & added a few fun touches just for Giggles....who is giggles?

Already had a bunch of the yellow drawer thingys that hadn't been put into use yet. This new space was perfect for them and am now pulling my hair out trying to put everything in the basement back in some kind of organized order. This may take a while... Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah

I'm not even going to post pictures of what the basement looks like now. Just imagine stuff scattered everywhere. Will be working on this all the time untill it is done so, I may be a bit of a stranger for just a bit. 







































The kids have a space also and are going to be working on painting up some Demo Derby cars soon. 

Bob...had to make a mess to make the mess organized...zilla


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*The Buster Hole in the wall*

Finally got a little time to take some pics of the "Busters hole in the wall".

She has her room and I have mine..
Didn't clean up or nothing. Everything is still in it's little piles waiting it's turn at the block for repairs or "chop, chop"...:thumbsup:
Here you will see the donor cars on the wall,the donor body box, Drag and dirt car corner,(Most are being twisted up for others), The bakers rack which holds sets and more 1/24th projects, and to much to talk about. Givin me a headache..LOL
Enjoy the views. This is the hole in wall Slot and my storage room..


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

krazcustoms said:


> Randy and Rich, It's so weird seeing both of your wonderful "garages" in this context. For some reason I thought they would be much bigger, but obviously they don't need to be.
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


 
Randy & Rich, 
Would have to agree with Mike! I thought those shops were way bigger.  Great pix! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

All y'all have way nicer chairs than mine. :freak:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

roadrner said:


> Randy & Rich,
> Would have to agree with Mike! I thought those shops were way bigger.  Great pix! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


I keep telling ya'll, get a camera that has an "illusion" setting...RM


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Check "my photos" - you will see my shop in my office and my track is in my garage. 

Thats a old picture and its a mess right now. 

Wes


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Bump, keep it going


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*O.K., so if you really wanna see that mess...*



wheelszk said:


> Bump, keep it going


Hi folks,

that´s what my "R&D department" looks like when I´m in the middle of building a little batch of FS cars:










I really enjoyed peeping into all these dungeons - keep ´em coming!

Greeings from Germany,

Claus


----------



## slingshot392 (Nov 27, 2008)

Here’s my workspace and the where my track will be. My workspace is by the window, I usually have a number of different types of models going, I’ll work on one while glue on the other is drying. The other photo (same room) is where I am planning a track, I will leave about 1ft. on the left for the lamp, fan, and equipment, the track part is 8ft. long and about 2ft. wide, not big by any means but should be able to get a fun little track to drive on. I’m not so much interested in racing as just driving around, it will be fully landscaped and I’m looking forward to that. The table will be split at an angle and part of it will also be my N scale railroad layout that will have some hidden track looping underneath the slot car track so the train only pops out periodically.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Nice Betty Page artwork! The shop is cool too!

This Hutt will drink to Betty Page! :drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Ditto!! To Betty Page!! Cheers Res!!! Sounds like a cool plan Slingshot!! 

Claus, looks like you got a "mad Scientist's" lab there!! I don't want to know what you got stewing in those jars.. body parts?? :jest: It's cool to see where all your sweet creations come from!! If you need an assistant, I'll gladly change my name to Igor!!(I even got the lump on my back!!) :lol: Joe


----------



## slingshot392 (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks guys, I’ve been collecting Betty Page and Marilyn Monroe stuff for years, you should see my bathroom, both of them all over. I have a couple 8 by 10s autographed by Betty that I need to put up on that wall yet. I thought Betty would make a better backdrop than the typical painted scenery! I was saddened to hear of her passing recently.

I’ve been wanting to build some kind of a layout for around fifteen years now, always lived in small apartments and was moving around some, finally settled in with a little bit of spare room so I’m pretty excited about the layout.


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

Nice art collection.. also like the COFFIN CAR sitting by it's lonesome..
My other likes to collect Marilyn and James Dean photos.


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*mad scientist????*

I think I have Claus beat. Once the Mega-G hit the shelfs, I have been out of control. Here is what it looked like tonight. I clean it up everytime I get PO'd and can't find anything.


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*))*



fastlap said:


> I think I have Claus beat.
> ....
> I clean it up everytime I get PO'd and can't find anything.


Hey Gary,

I´m really glad to see I´m not the only messy when it comes to casting and building lil´ cars! Once you´re "in the flow" it simply doesn´t make sense to put away any stuff you know you´ll need 5 minutes later again! 

Think I have to print your pics and show them to my wife just to convince her that everything´s alright with me (or isn´t it...?)! :hat:

Greetings from the other side of the pond,

Claus


----------



## slingshot392 (Nov 27, 2008)

gear buster said:


> Nice art collection.. also like the COFFIN CAR sitting by it's lonesome..
> My other likes to collect Marilyn and James Dean photos.


Li’l Coffin and would make a great slot car, I’ll have to see if the body would fit over a T-jet. I picked up a 1/25 one off of ebay to use as measurements to make a 1/8 scale one. Having a really tough time finding detailed pictures of the type of engine it used. I’m also slowly working on a 1/8 Chaparral 2J sucker car out of foam board along with some plastic, paper, and aluminum from pop cans. Talk about the size difference between the HO slot cars!


----------



## slingshot392 (Nov 27, 2008)

clausheupel said:


> Hey Gary,
> 
> I´m really glad to see I´m not the only messy when it comes to casting and building lil´ cars! Once you´re "in the flow" it simply doesn´t make sense to put away any stuff you know you´ll need 5 minutes later again!
> 
> ...


I’m also glad to know I’m not the only one with a really messy table. I finally get so frustrated at spending more time looking for tools than actually modeling that I clean the desk and an hour later it looks just like it did before I cleaned it!


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

slingshot,

Motor in the Little coffin car was a Desoto firedome with 8 carbs I believe.
Built by Daryl Starbird back in the 1960's and now resides in his museum.
I have pictures of the little coffin If you need them. I also have 8 little coffin 1/24th cars for parts. All 3 colors.dark purple from the 1960's,lite purple reproduction, and the red reproduction.
I will email the pics.

Or try these..http://www.darrylstarbird.com/.
http://customclinic.com/fullcust/Stuckey/stuckey.html

The last one is all the changes the coffin went through.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

OK, here's a couple shots of mine:

The Dremel area:









The paint / detailing / assembly / catch-all area:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Gotta love the behind the scenes pics...*

I am digging this thread. So much stuff on all your guys tables...Love it!

Bob...hope this thread keeps on going forever...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Very smart to seperate the dremel area from the paint/detail department. :thumbsup: You guys that have a usable basement... Don't take it for granted!!!! Mine is a low clearanced, dust and spider loaded, junk filled dungeon that I dread stepping foot in. Doba dude, you really need a new, comfy chair!!  Get one on wheels and you can cruise it from station to station..


----------

